# What's truth about Illusion Audio?



## DPGstereo (Jan 16, 2013)

.

Does anyone know what is going on with *Illusion Audio*?

I've been trying to get a defective *C12 XL *exchanged for a little over 5 months now. Tech support and warranty department have told me that the exchange is no problem, as soon as they become available. 

I've heard several versions as to what the hold up in manufacturing is. I understand they are made in India?

The last call out to *ORCA*, I was told that the owner of the company (what company?) had passed away and his son is reorganizing/taking-over? 

Great product and I hope they continue making the *C12 XL*.

Anyone know anything about what's going on?

.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Pretty sure the father son thing is false. I tried figuring this out recently as well

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## DPGstereo (Jan 16, 2013)

.

Anyone know why the *Illusion Audio C12 XL* has been out of stock since late October 2017?

Says _*ORCA*_....

Also, are they made in *India*?


.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

C12XL have always been made in India, few years back when it was a huge jump on these subs, and when they first came out.. everyone wanted them, They were on back order for months and month's. 

Hope you get your replacement soon.


----------



## DPGstereo (Jan 16, 2013)

.


If any interested, it has been reconfirmed that the owner of the company, located in India, that manufactures the *C12XL* for _ORCA_, did unfortunately pass away. Family is trying to reorganize the company. 
So what does this mean for the fate of the revered _*Illusion Audio C12XL*_?

.


----------

